# Silver Meteor Sleeper and general questions



## trainrider1976 (May 12, 2011)

After taking the train every blue moon from New England to NYP, I have finally convinced the Mrs. to take an overnight trip to Florida (Boca Raton) After doing some research, it appears the Silver Meteor is 4 hours quicker than the Silver Star, and seems to be more scenic (or am I mistaken)? Due to her medical condition (not contagious or that severe thankfully), we had agreed on a roomette. However, I started to consider the bedroom, as it appears it has more space, though unfortunately at a significant price increase. Quite honestly, I am not sure if I could afford it. But, if it will make her trip more comfortable (and I think it might depending on responses), I will find a way to pay for it.

I have read through some of the FAQs (THANK YOU! Excellent information), and also have some questions, if I may. And apologies if they are posted. I attempted a search, and did not find find any. Quite possibly my error.

1: What are the overall thoughts of the difference between a roomette or bedroom? And can either accommodate two large suitcases and 2 small suitecases? And do seats in either room face the direction of travel, or are they backwards?

2: I understand sleepers may be in front of the train near the engine? Yikes! How loud is the whistle? (The Mrs. is a light sleeper)

3: Has anyone taken the train from NY to FL? (silly question on here I am sure) How did you like it? Or can you point me to links on here I can read about others trips?

4: Are there any places on the route where there is time to get off the train, go into the store on the tracks and buy some postcards, or are they pickup and drop off only?

5: I understand the doors can only be locked from the inside. Is this accurate?

6: We were thinking of going in the fall; but, would probably book by the end of the month. Any pros or cons vs this? And if I call Amtrak, can a specific room/roomette be requested (trying to get a quite car if possible).

7: I see some difference of opinion regarding tipping staff on board. If a room/roomette is selected, what is the consensus? And who should be tipped?

8: Whereas there is no gym on board (I like to work out), are passengers allowed to walk back and forth the entire length of the train?

9: Has anyone used (I do not know the proper politically correct term, so apologies) Red caps, or baggage handlers at NYP? I think it may be a challenge for me trying to get 4 pieces of luggage down the escalators by myself, so I considered using a Red cap.

10: How is the climate control in the rooms/roomettes? Should I bring a fan? (I assume there are power outlets.)

Anything else I should consider before purchasing?

Thanks all!


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2011)

trainrider1976 said:


> 1: What are the overall thoughts of the difference between a roomette or bedroom? And can either accommodate two large suitcases and 2 small suitecases? And do seats in either room face the direction of travel, or are they backwards?


I would consider checking at least one of the bags. We just took a trip in a bedroom and where able to accmodate 1 small suitcase above the hallway, one large suitcase on top of the bathroom and 3 backpacks in the room with no trouble. Of course, with it just being the two of you, it's also possible to drop the upper bunk and put all your bags there. In a roomette, you have one seat facing each direction. In a bedroom you have a couch facing one way and a chair facing the other, which no chance beforehand of telling if the couch or the chair will face forwards.


> 2: I understand sleepers may be in front of the train near the engine? Yikes! How loud is the whistle? (The Mrs. is a light sleeper)


Yes, and you can hear it but it isn't that bad. If you call, ask to get put in the car closer to the diner, that'll put another car length between you and the horn.


> 3: Has anyone taken the train from NY to FL? (silly question on here I am sure) How did you like it? Or can you point me to links on here I can read about others trips?


I just took it from Washington to Florida and have half a report written here (I need to get the pictures finished so I can finish the report): http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/38661-florida-or-bust/


> 4: Are there any places on the route where there is time to get off the train, go into the store on the tracks and buy some postcards, or are they pickup and drop off only?


We were on the Star, not the Meteor, so the schedule is a little different, but I was able to get off the train at RGH and JAX for a few minutes. Don't know anything about buying postcards, though...


> 5: I understand the doors can only be locked from the inside. Is this accurate?


Yes


> 6: We were thinking of going in the fall; but, would probably book by the end of the month. Any pros or cons vs this? And if I call Amtrak, can a specific room/roomette be requested (trying to get a quite car if possible).


Generally speaking, the sooner you book the cheaper it is. You can call and request a car/room, as I mentioned above you can get a little more distance from the horn (but remember that you'll then be in a car that is between the diner and another sleeping car, so there will be a lot more traffic through the car).


> 7: I see some difference of opinion regarding tipping staff on board. If a room/roomette is selected, what is the consensus? And who should be tipped?


You should tip what you feel is correct. You would tip the car attendant (he/she will greet you, show you to your room, make sure you know how everything works and convert the room from the day to night configuration on request). You would also tip the servers in the diner like you would a normal restaurant.


> 8: Whereas there is no gym on board (I like to work out), are passengers allowed to walk back and forth the entire length of the train?


Certainly. Make sure that you have your ticket stub on you so that there are no difficulties getting back into your sleeping car.


> 9: Has anyone used (I do not know the proper politically correct term, so apologies) Red caps, or baggage handlers at NYP? I think it may be a challenge for me trying to get 4 pieces of luggage down the escalators by myself, so I considered using a Red cap.


I have not. Like I mentioned, I'd check a bag or two.


> 10: How is the climate control in the rooms/roomettes? Should I bring a fan? (I assume there are power outlets.)


There are fans and a power outlet in the room.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply! Very much appreciated. One question I forgot to ask...does the trains have wifi?


----------



## Ryan (May 12, 2011)

Some do, those don't.


----------



## zepherdude (May 12, 2011)

trainrider1976 said:


> After taking the train every blue moon from New England to NYP, I have finally convinced the Mrs. to take an overnight trip to Florida (Boca Raton) After doing some research, it appears the Silver Meteor is 4 hours quicker than the Silver Star, and seems to be more scenic (or am I mistaken)? Due to her medical condition (not contagious or that severe thankfully), we had agreed on a roomette. However, I started to consider the bedroom, as it appears it has more space, though unfortunately at a significant price increase. Quite honestly, I am not sure if I could afford it. But, if it will make her trip more comfortable (and I think it might depending on responses), I will find a way to pay for it.
> 
> I have read through some of the FAQs (THANK YOU! Excellent information), and also have some questions, if I may. And apologies if they are posted. I attempted a search, and did not find find any. Quite possibly my error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trogdor (May 12, 2011)

Right now, the only long-distance train with WiFi is the Coast Starlight (Los Angeles to Seattle). I wouldn't get my hopes up on getting WiFi on your train by this fall. Need to equip the regional trains in the Northeast first.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 12, 2011)

trainrider1976 said:


> 1: What are the overall thoughts of the difference between a roomette or bedroom? And can either accommodate two large suitcases and 2 small suitecases? And do seats in either room face the direction of travel, or are they backwards?


 I've never ridden in a bedroom. I don't think the extra price is worth it. In a roomette, there will be a seat facing either direction. 


> 2: I understand sleepers may be in front of the train near the engine? Yikes! How loud is the whistle? (The Mrs. is a light sleeper)


 I've never had a problem sleeping with the whistle. On the _Silver Meteor_, there are 3 sleeping cars. So, if you ask to be put in the 3rd sleeper (you want car *#9710* going southbound, just ask for that when you call), you'll have the second locomotive, the baggage car, and 2 sleeping cars between you and the locomotive with the horn.


> 3: Has anyone taken the train from NY to FL? (silly question on here I am sure) How did you like it? Or can you point me to links on here I can read about others trips?


 I've taken the _Meteor_ once, from Washington to Miami. It was an enjoyable trip. The scenery is nothing particularly spectacular. I enjoyed riding though the swamps and estuaries of my native Georgia, but unless you're particularly enamored with trees, it's nothing special.


> 4: Are there any places on the route where there is time to get off the train, go into the store on the tracks and buy some postcards, or are they pickup and drop off only?


 No, not really. Do not wander away from the train. It will leave without you. If the train is on time, it might stop for 20 minutes here or there (check the schedule), but I would not leave the platform. Do not get further away from the train than you can run to it in about 15 seconds.


> 5: I understand the doors can only be locked from the inside. Is this accurate?


 Correct.


> 6: We were thinking of going in the fall; but, would probably book by the end of the month. Any pros or cons vs this? And if I call Amtrak, can a specific room/roomette be requested (trying to get a quite car if possible).


 Generally, the sooner you book, the cheaper it will be. But the date of travel can affect that as well. I'd advise checking adjacent dates, if you're flexible.


> 7: I see some difference of opinion regarding tipping staff on board. If a room/roomette is selected, what is the consensus? And who should be tipped?


 I tip my Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA). The amount of the tip is contingent on the quality of the service he/she provides.


> 8: Whereas there is no gym on board (I like to work out), are passengers allowed to walk back and forth the entire length of the train?


 Yes. Walk as much as you like. I also get off at the service stops (places on the timetable that have both an arrive and depart time) to stretch my legs.


> 9: Has anyone used (I do not know the proper politically correct term, so apologies) Red caps, or baggage handlers at NYP? I think it may be a challenge for me trying to get 4 pieces of luggage down the escalators by myself, so I considered using a Red cap.


 The correct term is "Red Cap". I've never used one. If you do use one, you should tip. And if you have more than one carry-on, if might behoove you to use one. But if I had 4 pieces of luggage, I'd check all but one carry-on. On my recent trip on the Meteor, my significant other and I put all of the clothes we would need for the train in one carry-on, and checked our other bag. That saved space.


> 10: How is the climate control in the rooms/roomettes? Should I bring a fan? (I assume there are power outlets.)


 Climate control should be fine. If you have a tendency to overheat, a fan can't hurt, but it's not necessary. There are at least 2 outlets in the room.


----------



## pennyk (May 12, 2011)

I travel on the Silver Meteor quite often. In fact, I just returned from a trip yesterday. I usually travel between ORL and WAS, although I have traveled to NYP. I usually travel in a roomette, although at times I splurge for a bedroom. If your wife has a disability, you might qualify to reserve an H room. I have never traveled in the H room, but many on this board have and I believe if you qualify, the charge is the same as a roomette (and the room is larger).

The Silver Meteor generally has 3 sleepers, which translates to 3 H rooms and 6 bedrooms (A and B). The bedrooms have more room and have an enclosed toilet and shower. The toilet in the roomette is not enclosed. Both the bedroom and the roomette have a place to store smaller pieces of luggage above ground. When I traveled with my sister last year, we got the bedroom because it was more room, although most people find that a roomette is sufficient.

The bedrooms have a couch and a chair. Most likely the A bedroom couch will be facing backwards and the B bedroom couch will be facing forward. When reserving a bedroom on the Meteor or Star, I always request the B bedroom and have not been disappointed yet. I believe that the Star only has 2 sleepers.

The sleepers are in the front of the train during the spring, summer and fall. I believe that they are switched to the rear in the Winter. I like them in the front of the train because the ride is much smoother. The horn does not bother me. In fact, I like hearing the horn. I was in the 11 car going northbound and the 10 car going southbound. I could barely hear the horn from the 10 car. If you think the horn noise will bother your wife, pack some ear plugs and that should help.

From NYP to Florida, the longest stop will be in WAS where the engine will be changed. You likely will be told not to leave the platform. There is about a 20 minute stop in JAX (although we were early yesterday and the stop was 45 minutes). There will be time to walk around and go into the station, but not much else. I do not believe they sell postcards in the JAX station. However, they do have vending machines.

I do not think there is much difference in scenery on the Meteor and Star. Since I travel the Meteor most often (due to connections to the west and north), I enjoy taking the Star for the change in scenery and timing of the scenery. Since I travel from Orlando, the difference is trip length is nominal.

If I can answer any more questions specific to the Meteor, please let me know.

Penny


----------



## Chatter163 (May 12, 2011)

The roomette is quite small, and if you are concerned about your wife's comfort, I would recommend the bedroom, or handicapped bedroom, if your wife is eligible. Many new rail travelers, when traveling with two passengers, are shocked when they see the small size of the roomette--roughly two and a half phone booths.

I would also recommend that you check all suitcases and simply bring an overnight bag on board. There's no sense in lugging suitcases on the train, when you can check them and get them at the other end.


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2011)

Trainrider,

Let me add a few things to that already posted.

1) If you do go with a roomette, then you should check the two larger bags. They will not fit comfortably in a roomette. If you go with a Bedroom, you would have the room to store them on top of the sink/shower/vanity unit. However, I'd still suggest checking the larger bags if your wife isn't going to be able to help you with the bags. This way you won't have to worry about getting all 4 bags, yourself and your wife off the train in Florida.

2) In NY as a sleeping car passenger you are entitled to use the Club Acela Lounge. This lounge is a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, luggage storage, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea, and clean safe bathrooms. If you didn't spot a Redcap on your way into the station and the lounge, you can request one from the attendant at the front desk when you check in. Check in just means that you show them your sleeper tickets.

The lounge in NY can be found to the far left of the NJ Transit ticket windows as you face them, when standing in the Amtrak concourse which is on the 8th Avenue side of the station. Walk past the West Gate for tracks 7 & 8 on the left side of the escalator and you will see a sign on the corner of the wall. There is a doorbell to the left of two gold doors. Ring the bell and wait for the click to open the door.


----------



## trainrider1976 (May 13, 2011)

WOW! The information here is amazing! Thanks everyone so much!!! One final question I forgot to ask, is there an ice machine in the sleeper car, or anywhere I can get ice? One of the ice med's have to be regrigerated. The ice packs we have typically last about 6-8 hours; but, after that, we either have to get ice, or ensure the meds get in a fridge. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 13, 2011)

trainrider1976 said:


> WOW! The information here is amazing! Thanks everyone so much!!! One final question I forgot to ask, is there an ice machine in the sleeper car, or anywhere I can get ice? One of the ice med's have to be regrigerated. The ice packs we have typically last about 6-8 hours; but, after that, we either have to get ice, or ensure the meds get in a fridge. Thanks again everyone!!


You can always get a cup of ice in the cafe car if you can't find any anywhere else.


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2011)

There was ice in the sleeping cars on both directions on my last trip, and if it's for medication, they should give you ice for your cooler in the Diner as well (obviously I'd go between meal periods if I were going to ask in the Diner).


----------



## pennyk (May 13, 2011)

There was ice on the Silver Meteor in both directions when I traveled this past week. There is no ice machine, however. At certain stops (Jax for sure and others I do not remember), the SCA gets bags of ice from and "ice box" at the station.

Each sleeper car has a coffee machine, but they do not always work. On my last trip, I was in a car each way where the machine was broken. I went to the next car to get my hot water (for tea) on my northbound and southbound trips. I also could have done to the diner to get hot water (or asked the SCA to get if for me).


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 13, 2011)

zepherdude said:


> trainrider1976 said:
> 
> 
> > 5: I understand the doors can only be locked from the inside. Is this accurate?
> ...


I have never seen anyone put their own padlock on the outside of their door. I have no idea how one would actually do that, on a viewliner door?

I too have never had a problem with all the years I have travelled on the Silvers. And I agree to simply use common sense and not leave anything valuable out in plain sight.


----------



## oldtimer (May 14, 2011)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> zepherdude said:
> 
> 
> > trainrider1976 said:
> ...


The Superliner II TransDorms were originally manufactured with a small hasp on all of the room doors so that the crew would have the ability to lock up there property.


----------



## trainrider1976 (Jul 12, 2011)

We booked a trip for December! And WOW! am I glad I did. It seems to me that the prices really took off. Just a few weeks after booking, it seems like the prices doubled. At any rate, we are very much looking forward to the trip. Again, thanks to everyone for their assistance.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 13, 2011)

One thing that was not mentioned is that the roomette has two seats facing each other but the bedroom has a bench that holds two and another seat facing the bench so you can sit side by side or facing each other and can pile junk on the spare seat.


----------

